

ActiveRecord and Azure - darkof
http://renderedtext.com/blog/2012/09/04/activerecord-and-azure/

======
Toshio
I am absolutely astonished someone would even consider deploying a Rails app
on windows.

~~~
markoa
The app itself is on Linode, the database is on Azure. We were contracted at a
point when we could not influence that.

